# K-DRAULICS NYC



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

K-Draulics NYC is a complete lowrider shop built on quality and efficiency. In addition, we have a complete auto repair and performance shop in seperate departments. The shop is located in ozone park Queens, New York. Contact us at 3476243841










K-Draulics offers:

Full restoration
Hydraulics
Audio/Video
Custom hardlines
Air ride
Body drops
Frame wraps
Reinforcements
Molded suspension
Custom suspension
Sheet metal work
Lift kits
Door conversions


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

"previous rides we built or worked on"


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

top notch work :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

43.photobucket.com/albums/ff159/KDRAULICS2007/HPIM0484.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Whoa.... props on the actual "SHOP"..... not a backyard boogie! Good luck with it...
(Nothing wrong with workin from home) but a Shop Shop... is major props..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Nice 

hope you werent one of those guys that tipped over that six fo


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 16 2009, 02:10 AM~15676313
> *Nice
> 
> hope you werent one of those guys that tipped over that six fo
> *


Thats him!


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

good luck with the shop bro !


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

"I" recognize those Gold Accumlated Pumps.... Glad 2 see you recycle... Your shops going green....lol


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Was stationed at Ft. Bragg, N.C. from '75 to '78. My room mate was from Los Angeles and had a '64 Malibu w/ the home made hydraulic set-up and a Tiajuana-(sp?) done tuck and roll interior. We drove up to NYC several times where I grew up and where my family was, and still is, in his car. At that time, no one up there knew what a Lowrider was. What a party that was, from the time we took off from Ft. Bragg until we went through the Holland Tunnel, we lived on Bowery at the time, and then the next party started. Man, did we used to "do it up" back then!!! It's cool to know that FINALLY there are some juiced cars up there and shops also. (I've read posts quite afew times from the guy in the old blue Chevy who lives in the Bronx.) 
"Best of Luck" to you guys w/ the shop. My "hat's off to you" guys f/ doing what you do. Sincerely.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

latest project came in with world of trouble build by another shop in nyc 
















































after


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

nice!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Where exactly is your shop in Jamaica located?


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

blocks away from jamaica hospital


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i think its great you guys got ur own shop and all, but leave that truucha circus hopper bullshit on the west coast. thats fucking embarassing imo.

you flipped a perfectly good impala, for no good reason.


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

this came in with one hell of a scary rear end done by another shop in queens 











































































































after shots 








































more pics of this car to come .. its at the body shop for a full resto and it will back for a new setup


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

helping the homie with some adjustments


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Nov 29 2009, 12:52 PM~15812325
> *this came in with one hell of a scary rear end done by another shop in queens
> 
> 
> ...



damn was that the live on lenox car?


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Nov 29 2009, 01:24 PM~15812533
> *helping the homie with some adjustments
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Nov 29 2009, 06:07 PM~15814222
> *:0
> *



what kinda adjustments steveo? :cheesy:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Stevo always needs adjustments...lol


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

glad i got out of NY... one monkey fuc'd car after another...wowwwww :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Nov 30 2009, 12:06 AM~15817717
> *Stevo always needs adjustments...lol
> *


:dunno: i thought he had that lac just right


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Nov 29 2009, 01:52 PM~15812325
> *this came in with one hell of a scary rear end done by another shop in queens
> 
> 
> ...


Keith did you checked that lock up with the driveshaft on cause that rear is mad tilted forward, might need some stoppers


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

it was adjusted after i took those pics ..


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

kdraulics built datsun


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

stresspoints ..


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Dec 13 2009, 04:51 PM~15969422
> *
> *


 HOWS THINGS GOING OUT THERE ???????????????????????? CHIPPER!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn you guys do nice work


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> HOWS THINGS GOING OUT THERE ???????????????????????? CHIPPER!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quot
> Going real good .. still killing it in sd ?


----------



## L0_RYDER69 (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin good.
gonna havta check you out reeeal soon. 
probably this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> > HOWS THINGS GOING OUT THERE ???????????????????????? CHIPPER!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > [/quot
> > Going real good .. still killing it in sd ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

SICKKKKK


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

good luck with the shop homies. we stopped by after the Individuals picnic and they were wrapping some shit up in there. cool peeps.


----------



## La_Fleet_93 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Nov 15 2009, 04:48 PM~15671970
> *K-Draulics NYC is a complete lowrider shop built on quality and efficiency. In addition, we have a complete auto repair and performance shop in seperate departments. The shop is located in Jamaica Queens, New York. Contact us at 917-548-2686 or 347-624-3841.
> 
> 
> ...


im glad that we have some nice hydro shops in the area..im from Jersey not to far from you guys..so i will most defenately hit you guys up..keep it up..


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 07:37 PM~15981782
> *YOU KNOW IT!!! WATCH THIS :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY
> *



hey chaio remember this 








and remember the night befor while marty was sleeping in ur office with a bucket of kfc me u and eddie had the whole trunk apart redoing the setup


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Dec 16 2009, 10:59 PM~16004119
> *hey chaio remember this
> 
> 
> ...


damn lol


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Keith.... stop livin in the past.... whatcha back bumperin tomorrow??? :biggrin:


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Dec 18 2009, 08:43 PM~16025138
> *Keith.... stop livin in the past.... whatcha back bumperin tomorrow??? :biggrin:
> *




summer isnt that far away


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Our shops are pretty close....I'm in Albany Ny......If you guys ever need anyting...reach out


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 19 2009, 07:36 AM~16027813
> *Our shops are pretty close....I'm in Albany Ny......If you guys ever need anyting...reach out
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hows the snow down there suckaz!?


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 20 2009, 08:49 AM~16036697
> *hows the snow down there suckaz!?
> *



This show sucks ass :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Dec 20 2009, 11:11 AM~16036797
> *This show sucks ass  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: NW connecticut is the only place that got single digit inches! lol


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Dec 22 2009, 10:13 PM~16062959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whered u get them vogues at?


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

og wires


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Dec 23 2009, 11:42 PM~16073908
> *og wires
> *


are they new, or old stock someone had? are those 14's and were they hella cake? that caprice reminds me of dale earnhardt for some reason :dunno: lol


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 24 2009, 03:17 PM~16080648
> *are they new, or old stock someone had? are those 14's and were they hella cake? that caprice reminds me of dale earnhardt for some reason :dunno: lol
> *


got them in 2007


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Dec 24 2009, 09:18 PM~16082429
> *got them in 2007
> *


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Dec 22 2009, 09:15 PM~16062986
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NOT ANYMORE...... :biggrin:


----------



## LANDITO (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jan 16 2010, 06:45 PM~16311987
> *NOT ANYMORE......            :biggrin:
> *


not jus newyork andrew limme see were do we begin nj ny ct nc and more to come jus wait to this year comes up sorry to say people gotta come correct if they think they gona be on your level keep servin them andrew one town at a time


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

hope u guys still mean business this summer


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Jan 16 2010, 09:16 PM~16312690
> *hope u guys still mean business this summer
> *


WHAT IT DO K DRAULICS YOU NEED ME TO GO OUT THERE AND BUST SOME ASS WITH YOU!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 16 2010, 09:54 PM~16313450
> *WHAT IT DO K DRAULICS YOU NEED ME TO GO OUT THERE AND BUST SOME ASS WITH YOU!!!! :biggrin:
> *


"turn on the ac "


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Jan 16 2010, 11:12 PM~16313595
> *"turn on the ac "
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT TURN ON THE AC AND ROLL!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 16 2010, 09:54 PM~16313450
> *WHAT IT DO K DRAULICS YOU NEED ME TO GO OUT THERE AND BUST SOME ASS WITH YOU!!!! :biggrin:
> *


na homi dis dat ny-nj- ct thing 
we build them here a hop them here, east coast

no hate keeping rocking sd


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Jan 16 2010, 11:12 PM~16313595
> *"turn on the ac "
> 
> 
> ...



thats fine but try to build something 100 percent by yourself thats a real street car (not bought from cali) and then come see me!! :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHATS YOUR HIGHEST CAR HIT!!????? JUST A QUESTION!!


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

mid 60z i think :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 12:24 PM~16316272
> *WHATS YOUR HIGHEST CAR HIT!!????? JUST A QUESTION!!
> *



68. its just a street car homie. but stay tuned. :biggrin: buit 100 percent by myself.


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

who wrapped that frame ?


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jan 17 2010, 12:31 PM~16316315
> *68. its just a street car homie. but stay tuned.  :biggrin: buit 100 percent by myself.
> *


DID YOU SAY '68' :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WOW I BETTER LEAVE YOU ALONE!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Jan 17 2010, 12:33 PM~16316327
> *who wrapped that frame ?
> *



AND YOU WRAPPED THE FRAME!!! I THOUGHT HE BIULT IT BY HIS SELF
????


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Jan 17 2010, 11:31 AM~16316312
> *mid 60z i think  :biggrin:
> *


yea last year, not now  

and just a ? whats the highest that u hopped not the red nys them king of nyhoppers


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 12:34 PM~16316331
> *DID YOU SAY '68' :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WOW I BETTER LEAVE YOU ALONE!!
> *



no disrespect to you homie cuz i know who you are. actually met you in vegas. but this is the east coast homie we just tryn to catch up with you. :biggrin: anyway there will be more inches to come.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jan 17 2010, 12:40 PM~16316356
> *no disrespect to you homie cuz i know who you are. actually met you in vegas. but this is the east coast homie we just tryn to catch up with you. :biggrin: anyway there will be more inches to come.
> *


FA SHO!! NO BIGGIE!!


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 12:35 PM~16316338
> *AND YOU WRAPPED THE FRAME!!! I THOUGHT HE BIULT IT BY HIS SELF
> ????
> *



ok you right bout that frame was wrapped by brent at pitbull.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 11:34 AM~16316331
> *DID YOU SAY '68' :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WOW I BETTER LEAVE YOU ALONE!!
> *


na u on yur own level is the sd, but here the story to tell we talking about 

down here in the nj ny-ct were there aint really shit like sd. la vegas


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 11:41 AM~16316364
> *FA SHO!! NO BIGGIE!!
> *


yea we trying to get like the west lol


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

ight dis shit is done dont like to talk shit, we see k at the picnics this summer to see if he can take to ny title back, but for now it resides in Dirty jerz


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 17 2010, 11:47 AM~16316411
> *:biggrin:
> *


stay up homi


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

and dont balive this is beef we all in for the same shit east coast lowriders plus ya the only hoppers round here anyway


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

quick stop homies n say wats up . good work nice cars n mad lov 4 lowriders,...


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 17 2010, 01:55 PM~16316447
> *ight dis shit is done dont like to talk shit, we see k at the picnics  this summer to see if he can take to ny title back, but for now it resides in Dirty jerz
> *


 :0


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Jan 18 2010, 08:26 AM~16324905
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: 

its dead on my behalf steve


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

no stress


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Jan 18 2010, 10:26 AM~16324905
> *:0
> *


x2!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 17 2010, 02:55 PM~16316447
> *ight dis shit is done dont like to talk shit, we see k at the picnics  this summer to see if he can take to ny title back, but for now it resides in Dirty jerz
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Jan 18 2010, 12:01 PM~16326613
> *no stress
> *


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

watz good casinodreams..


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

chillin homi how is everthing with u


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 18 2010, 05:46 PM~16328240
> *chillin homi how is everthing with u
> *


here homie getting ready 4 summer u know how it is.. :biggrin: we going to fl next month.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

yea thats wassup we getting ready for cinco de mayo at nc


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 18 2010, 03:01 PM~16328389
> *yea thats wassup we getting ready for cinco de mayo at nc
> *


whats the dates ?


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Jan 18 2010, 04:04 PM~16329015
> *whats the dates ?
> *


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

its a good show plus only lowriders get in


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 18 2010, 06:01 PM~16328389
> *yea thats wassup we getting ready for cinco de mayo at nc
> *


i c da tha shit is gunna b good. im gunna try 2 brind my crew c watz up . cuz you know how it is sometimes . the act like kids . aahh naw to far n shit like da we gunna c wats up . i hope we can go .


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Jan 18 2010, 06:41 PM~16330841
> *
> i c da tha shit is gunna b good. im gunna try 2 brind my crew c watz up . cuz you know how it is sometimes . the act like kids . aahh naw to far n shit like da we gunna c wats up . i hope  we can go .
> *


yea its take us 10 hours with trailers


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

:0


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

KDRAULICS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs+Jan 24 2010, 03:28 PM~16394903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry but that shit makes me mad


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Jan 24 2010, 01:32 PM~16394924
> *:wow:
> 
> *



That day i nearly knocked my self out with a j hook


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

ttt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaydizzle (Feb 10, 2010)

Looking to get my juice on my 64ss seen thornwood autobody isnt that far away just curious if anyone has any commets on them looks like they do great work! hit me back wit some pms. Thanks


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

When the weather gets a little better, I'm going out there to check out the shop.
Maybe the new brittan car club should go out to your shop to get there work corrected lol
I cant get over that spider arm that shit is hillarious


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Feb 13 2010, 08:27 AM~16600548
> *When the weather gets a little better,  I'm going out there to check out the shop.
> Maybe the new brittan car club should go out to your shop to get there work corrected lol
> I cant get over that spider arm that shit is hillarious
> *


spider arm?


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 17 2010, 10:04 PM~16647147
> *spider arm?
> *


thats the nick name I came up with for that old 4 link , That shit was terrible.


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

c omney gonna touch down hard !


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

*** c money


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yessirr!!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i love 90'd fleetwood coupes


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

is that some kind of plaque dust cover?


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

Whats good keith...u getting ready for the summer 2010 :wave:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 18 2010, 04:35 PM~16329352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN SOME PM ME THE INFO FOR THE NC CAR SHOW THANKS


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Mar 23 2010, 09:39 AM~16972810
> *Whats good keith...u getting ready for the summer 2010 :wave:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

looks good


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

Looks good! what kind of discount do I get for the. Advertisement


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

10 percent ... billy u got pics of the rear i didnt take a pic befor u left with it


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Mar 24 2010, 05:12 PM~16989711
> *10 percent ... billy u got pics of the rear i didnt take a pic befor u left with it
> *


no i forgot i was too much in a hurry to get it to the chromer i will post pics when i get it back :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOTORO (Apr 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Mar 22 2010, 09:25 AM~16959740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw this in person :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Apr 25 2010, 05:46 PM~17297996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

how much to wrap my frame for a 65 impala?


----------



## CALI2NY (Aug 2, 2007)

i need top a-arms reinforced and extended 1inch and slip-yoke drive shaft balanced and ready. its for a 71 caprice.thanks homie


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

cadi race :biggrin:


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

:0


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

billy zoom ..






























































HPIM0647.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

bigbody boom


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Looking real good, Keith!


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jun 3 2010, 09:28 PM~17690963
> *Looking real good, Keith!
> *


i got ur man steve o putting in work


----------



## babymo1616 (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Jun 3 2010, 09:27 PM~17690960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big UPS to keith job well doneill be back soon im gonna buy u a WATCH AND A CALENDAR you PRICK!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Jun 4 2010, 12:30 AM~17690994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i kinda like the new ny plates they're like the old ghetto yellow ones, but new!


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babymo1616_@Jun 4 2010, 09:14 AM~17694814
> *Big UPS to keith job well doneill be back soon im gonna buy u a WATCH AND A CALENDAR you PRICK!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Make sure its a rolex :biggrin:


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Jun 3 2010, 11:32 PM~17691038
> *i got ur man steve o putting in work
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Jun 5 2010, 03:09 AM~17701104
> *
> *


sup steveo!? hope 2 c u guys in forrest park again this year! and ideas on a date yet?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

NICE WORK HOMIE.


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Jun 3 2010, 10:30 PM~17690994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS 64


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 6 2010, 08:44 PM~17711832
> *WHOS 64
> *


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jun 6 2010, 08:46 PM~17711863
> *
> *


THAT WAS JUNES OLD 64 HOMIE


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

TMFT


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 5 2010, 08:19 AM~17702101
> *sup steveo!? hope 2 c u guys in forrest park again this year! and ideas on a date yet?
> *


Unofficial the date is aug. 22nd!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 25 2010, 04:23 PM~17886720
> *Unofficial the date is aug. 22nd!!!
> *


sweet, hope i can make it this year, my axle took a shit from all of that daily driving i have been doing :happysad:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

any hardline pics?


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics+Jun 4 2010, 12:30 AM~17690994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 It says "FAP" :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jun 27 2010, 05:32 PM~17899532
> *:0 It says "FAP" :cheesy:
> *


well, it is fap material :dunno:


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

i want to offer this up to NYC locals that might actually get good use of it..

FREE

-1964 Chevy impala powerglide trans w torque converter

-Chevy 305 long block (Complete bottom end with complete heads)
NO ACCESSORIES OR MANIFOLD
Flywheel still attached to motor.

Both would need a rebuild.
haven't ran since 2001

Please email me to schedule pick up.

[email protected](dot)com 

it's FREE so please keep the questions to a minimum

Items located in ST.ALBANS NY 11412


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Jun 30 2010, 06:53 PM~17930496
> *i want to offer this up to NYC locals that might actually get good use of it..
> 
> FREE
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

TTT for the NYC homies !!!!


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jul 19 2010, 08:01 AM~18081089
> *TTT for the NYC homies !!!!
> *


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL, I gota feelin that next year is gonna be very competitive :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Sep 4 2010, 08:49 PM~18487870
> *LOL, I gota feelin that next year is gonna be very competitive :biggrin:
> *


i hope so!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Aug 4 2010, 05:57 AM~18224514
> *
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

Kieth get ready for the 19th we gotta hit up the Lunatics jump off in Yonkers


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Sep 7 2010, 09:59 AM~18504993
> *Kieth get ready for the 19th we gotta hit up the Lunatics jump off in Yonkers
> *


is there a flyer for that show? damian and i are looking for another show to hit up before the season ends on them trailer queens


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 8 2010, 07:01 AM~18513825
> *is there a flyer for that show? damian and i are looking for another show to hit up before the season ends on them trailer queens
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=394841&st=3300


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Sep 8 2010, 08:28 PM~18518396
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=394841&st=3300
> *


thanks doggie  hope i can make it!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

TTMFT for Ozone Park, Queens and K-draulics.

'PedaL ScraperZ' lowrider bicycle club- stopping in to show some love


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

WHATS GOOD K-draulics, I GOT SOME WIRE WHEELS FOR SALE IF YA INTERESTED CHECK IT OUT 
BEST OFFER TAKES THEM, BEING WE CLOSE TO EACH OTHER - YOU CAN SAVE ON SHIPPING AND PICKUP, OR I CAN DROP OFF, EVEN MEET AT A SHOW WE AT TOGETHER, IT DON'T MATTER- IF INTERESTED HIT ME UP!!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=561494


ASK PATTY D. WITH THE CADDY ABOUT ME, HE'S MY BOY FROM BACK IN THE DAY WE GREW UP TOGETHER. HE KNOWS I'M REAL AND THERE'S NO GAMES WITH ME!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey how far is the shop from the show? my gps says its like 2/10ths of a mile, is that right?


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

35/40 minutes


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Sep 19 2010, 01:24 PM~18603598
> *35/40 minutes
> *


wow, my GPS is fucking retarded  oh well... i still made it to the show, i just thought the shop ( and white castle ) were a lot closer


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 18 2010, 11:42 PM~18601414
> *WHATS GOOD K-draulics, I GOT SOME WIRE WHEELS FOR SALE IF YA INTERESTED CHECK IT OUT
> BEST OFFER TAKES THEM, BEING WE CLOSE TO EACH OTHER - YOU CAN SAVE ON SHIPPING AND PICKUP, OR I CAN DROP OFF, EVEN MEET AT A SHOW WE AT TOGETHER, IT DON'T MATTER- IF INTERESTED HIT ME UP!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=561494
> ...



13" SOLD!!!!!!!! 15" AND 17" STILL UP FOR GRABS
MAKE SOME OFFERS


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

Wassup guys we moved into a new location to these pics are from the new shop .


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

new shop looks good, i need to pass by one of these days...


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Nov 21 2010, 02:05 PM~19124603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nelsons car looks sick! :0


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

congrats on the new shop homie !!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Dec 1 2010, 01:58 AM~19206844
> *Nelsons car looks sick! :0
> *


you've been replaced :0 





































j/k :rofl:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Feb 3 2011, 07:52 PM~19781594
> *
> *


wassup dog ... hows things in nj ?


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

What's up guys pm me a pri e on stress point reinforcement for big body caddy 

Thanks


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics_@Feb 4 2011, 08:08 PM~19790761
> *wassup dog ... hows things in nj ?
> *



Not bad. How's things out there? You building any hoppers yet?


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bottomsup_@Feb 6 2011, 06:42 AM~19799825
> *What's up guys pm me a pri e on stress point reinforcement for big body caddy
> 
> Thanks
> *



Pm me


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bottomsup_@Feb 11 2011, 07:09 PM~19847976
> *Pm me
> *


call the shop # on front page


----------



## Chris Styles (Feb 16, 2016)

kool dude came to my garage gave me great advice made me feel comfortable welcome me to hes shops get the job done correct just gotta take me ride to him see you soon keith


----------

